# Easton EC90 SL Fork



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Has anyone ridden the 2005-2006 model of this fork? How did it perform? How was stiffness under braking. I had the SLX and it was pretty flexy and I only weigh 150 lb.
Wondering if the SL would work better?


----------



## _AEF_ (Aug 27, 2005)

I just installed the 05 SL. I weigh 162 and haven't noticed any additional flex compared to a Bontrager Race. One difference for me has been moving from a 45 to 43 degree rake. Much more stable at speed but seems to steer a little slow when my speed is low. What stem and bar are you using?


----------



## durangoscott (Sep 7, 2004)

*Look at stem for flex....*

I weigh over 200 lbs and ride on an EC90SLX. Never had a problem with it at all. Stiffer than the Look HSC 4 which it replaced, which was significantly heavier. I would definately take a close look at your stem, which can feel like fork flex.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I have both.*

I really can't tell any difference between my 2005 SL and my 2005 SLX. Both are plenty still for my 155 lbs. I agree about the stem or possibly the bars being flexy on the fork.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Love it*

I replaced a heavy Profile Design fork with the SL last year. I love the fork. I find it very stable and have never had an issue with it. I weigh 167. I do lots of fast mountain descents and find it tracks incredibly well.


----------

